# API-Erstellung



## wilma (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo, ich soll folgende API erstellen, dazu brauche ich einen Quellcode (Klasse, Attribute und Methodendeklarationen (nicht ausprogrammieren)). Folgendes sollte das Prog leisten:

1. Nach dem Start wird eine Ganzzahl, z.B. N (<26) eingelesen, die angibt wie viele Buchstaben man einlesen will.
2. Anschließen sollen diese n Buchstaben eingegeben werden.
3. Dann soll man mehrere Zeilen Text eingeben. Wenn eine Textzeile leer ist, soll die Eingabe enden.
4. Zum Schluss soll das Prog zählen wie oft ein Buchstabe (oder div. Buchstaben), siehe Punkt 2, in den eingegebenen Text vorkommen, siehe Punkt 3. Die Ergebnisse sollen lesbar (menschengerecht) ausgegeben werden.

Ich steh total aufm Schlauch und es eilt leider schon. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Gern auch per PN.
Gruß


----------



## vladimir (30. Nov 2010)

Dann zeig mal was Du schon selber gemacht hast! Wir sind gerne bereit zu helfen! Wo hast Du den Probleme?


----------



## wilma (30. Nov 2010)

Das ist ja mein Problem, ich weiß nicht wie ich anfangen soll...


----------



## vladimir (30. Nov 2010)

Ich würde das ganze mit einer Klasse machen und 4 Methoden, so wie Du die Vorgehensweise beschrieben hast implementieren.

```
public BuchstabenSpielKlasse{
  char []charArray;
  StringBuffer textAsStringBuffer;

  public void buchstabenAnzahl(){
     .
     .
  }

  public void buchstabenEinlesen(){
     .
     .
  }
  public void textEinlesen(){
     .
     .
  }

  public void textAuswerten(){
     .
     .
  }
}
```

Umgefähr so, oder mit Rückgaben.
Wie Du das Löst ist Dir überlassen.


----------



## wilma (30. Nov 2010)

super danke. 

das hilft mir schon sehr weiter...


----------



## vladimir (30. Nov 2010)

Immer Gern!


----------

